# What are you going to name your gen 2 Paperwhite?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, it's a time honored  tradition here on KBoards to name our Kindles!  (You can see the names of mine in my signature.) At the very least, it makes it easy tell which Kindle you're sending your books to.

What are you going to name yours?  I'm thinking of Dallas....  After the character in the In Death series by JD Robb...

Betsy


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Funny, I was just looking for a thread on this.  I saw that someone on another thread (which I couldn't find) names her kindle after her favorite character in the current book she is reading.  So she's always changing it.  Since I can never make up my mind, I thought I might try that.    So he is currently Henry after the book "Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet".


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

*Penelope* no reason other than that is what popped into my head.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Blanca.  My Fire HD is Caliente, so it kinda sorta goes together.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, it's a time honored tradition here on KBoards to name our Kindles! (You can see the names of mine in my signature.) At the very least, it makes it easy tell which Kindle you're sending your books to.
> 
> What are you going to name yours? I'm thinking of Dallas.... After the character in the In Death series by JD Robb...
> 
> Betsy


Made me think of JR Ewing (who shot JR?). Will your PW2 be a ruthless wheeler dealer oil magnate?

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well mine currently are a mixture of Doctor Who and Harry Potter references.

I've also had library references. . . . . 

But I'm going blank for this one. I hope that's not a sign that I shouldn't get any more ever!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Made me think of JR Ewing (who shot JR?). Will your PW2 be a ruthless wheeler dealer oil magnate?
> 
> Steve


No, she will be a tough and talented homicide detective with an extremely hot Irish billionaire husband who is a computer genius. 

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, she will be a tough and talented homicide detective with an extremely hot Irish billionaire husband who is a computer genius.
> 
> Betsy


We're apparently on the same track. Between kindle devices and ones with kindle apps, I have an Eve, Roarke, Mavis and Feeney & McNab. But I am selling the one named Roarke, so I guess I must replace him!


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Olivia.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I might go with Eleanor, which was the name of my K3 (KK), but I'm not sure yet.  I just discovered last week that my K3 won't charge up, so I renamed that one "won't charge up."  Eleanor is my mother's name.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, she will be a tough and talented homicide detective with an extremely hot Irish billionaire husband who is a computer genius.
> 
> Betsy


touche -

Maybre it could be a new series:

Tough and talented homicide detective with an extremely hot Irish billionaire husband who is a computer genius, meets tough ruthless billionaire oil magnate who cheats on his wife with everyone. I hope Victoia Principal (30 years ago age & looks) can be in the cast (OK, maybe I'm just a little bit male chauvenist pig).

Steve


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I may recycle my old favorite of Lomax the Sublibrarian (from a Sherlock Holmes story) unless I come up with something that pleases me better. Last I saw of the original Lomax, he was standing on my balcony ledge preparing to end it all as I ordered my K3!  

(Not really, he went to one of my buddies and served honorably till the schmuck spilled model airplane cement(!) on his screen! Glad I didn't do that!)


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I have a K3, a Kindle Fire HD, and a PW.

The PW is named 'Lursa's Special K' and the Amazon CS person complimented me on it recently. 

I probably wont buy a new e-Reader Kindle until the next version, so I have awhile to think up something new! (Or steal one of yours   )


----------



## bethie (Apr 16, 2011)

I'll probably name it Crack, since my husband says I'm addicted to Kindles.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I named the first PW Barry (White) after vacillating between Barry and Betty, so if I get a new PW2 for X-mas, I'm pretty sure it will be Betty.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

My kindle keyboard was Kinzie(wanted something that started with K and my son was going to b Mckenzie if he would have been a girl). My kindle fire was Katniss(Hunger Games of course). As for the paperwhite I just looked thru names that started with a p and came up with Paige. Thought it was appropriate.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Paige is great!

But I may have to steal 'Crack' for the next one...it's all too true.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

I have decided upon Arwen. All my E-ink Kindles have had Lord of the Rings names, so I shall continue the tradition.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

In keeping with the artist theme amongst my electronics, my PW2 will be Edgar.  Wireless speakers are Maxfield and Vincent, iPad is Alphonse, and computer is Leonardo.  I'm running out of greats with interesting first names.   (edit to add: at least, first names I can pronounce.  )


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have to see it first. Hold it in my hands. I have to know the name fits the personality.  . My current PW is Angelique de Peyrac. 
It will have to be something that starts with an "A" though, so its listed first on the devices. Or I'll have to rename a couple of others. That is usually how I do it when I get a new kindle.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok I just went to Amazon to name my preordered Paperwhite. If I named it Paige I would have to scroll down 4 names  before I would get to it. (2 devices are not mine to rename). So I looked up names for light and I come Aurora.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> We're apparently on the same track. Between kindle devices and ones with kindle apps, I have an Eve, Roarke, Mavis and Feeney & McNab. But I am selling the one named Roarke, so I guess I must replace him!


My Kindles are all female, named either after an author or character in a series. 
K1: Eleanor, after Eleanor Roosevelt
K4: Scout, from _To Kill A Mockingbird_
KT: Buffy, after the Vampire Slayer 
PW: Harper, after Harper Lee
PW2: Dallas (maybe), from JD Robb's _in Death_ series. Still trying it out...

I rename my older ones with some slight variation so that they come after my default device, which is usually the latest Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

KimberlyinMN said:


> *Penelope* no reason other than that is what popped into my head.


So, what I should say is that I will call her *Penelope* to her face but the actual device name will be my cell number and my email address. That way if someone finds her, they'll know how to contact me. Granted, I typically put a password on my Kindle should I ever travel with it, but sometimes I forget.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> Ok I just went to Amazon to name my preordered Paperwhite. If I named it Paige I would have to scroll down 4 names before I would get to it. (2 devices are not mine to rename). So I looked up names for light and I come Aurora.


Or. . . name it *Paige*

Then it'll be right at the top. 

My current kindle is *River Song* for that reason.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> Ok I just went to Amazon to name my preordered Paperwhite. If I named it Paige I would have to scroll down 4 names before I would get to it. (2 devices are not mine to rename). So I looked up names for light and I come Aurora.


If you use the minus sign, Amazon will put the name first.

Example:
-Steven's PW comes before Carol's k3 in the pull down list

Steve


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> So, what I should say is that I will call her *Penelope* to her face but the actual device name will be my cell number and my email address. That way if someone finds her, they'll know how to contact me. Granted, I typically put a password on my Kindle should I ever travel with it, but sometimes I forget.


Assuning the battery is not dead...I'd just put a label on mine and then name it what I want.

Betsy


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks I'm going to change it back to *Paige*


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Why does the image of my new paperwhite under manage my kindle have the number 23 on it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> Why does the image of my new paperwhite under manage my kindle have the number 23 on it?


Yeah, mine does too. I'm guessing it's just a place holder image.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I've never named my previous Kindles (k2i, kk)...but this one, I SHALL.

Her name will be Tessa. For my favorite book/character ever. (God, how I wish they'd make a Kindle version):

http://www.amazon.com/The-Proud-Breed-Celeste-Blasis/dp/0698108701


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

jlee745 said:


> Ok I just went to Amazon to name my preordered Paperwhite. If I named it Paige I would have to scroll down 4 names before I would get to it. (2 devices are not mine to rename). So I looked up names for light and I come Aurora.


If you really want "Paige" (which is an awesome name, by the way) you could just put an asterisk in front of it - a blank space used to work, but unfortunately it doesn't any more. My PW2's name is officially *Blanca* (I preferred the symmetry of 2 stars for whatever demented reason). I'm also reserving the right to change my mind - Blanca was the first name that popped into my head, but one of the most awesome names I ever heard for a reader was "Ima Read". Always wanted to steal that one. Em's Addiction also has a bit of a ring to it...


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Book.  
As in;
Me;  Where's my book?
DW:  On the table where you left it.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My PW2 will, most likely, be LIBRI, Latin for books.  Or since I have to rename my Touch which is currently Libri, I might name the PW2 Bibliotheca which means Library, since I am a  Bibliothecarius, a Librarian.  I love Latin.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Sky n Surf said:


> I've never named my previous Kindles (k2i, kk)...but this one, I SHALL.
> 
> Her name will be Tessa. For my favorite book/character ever. (God, how I wish they'd make a Kindle version):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Proud-Breed-Celeste-Blasis/dp/0698108701


I read this many years ago! And several times since then. I wish they would do a kindle edition as well. I loved this!!!

I guess I need to get more creative with names. Mine are Kate's Touch and Kate's Fire, with the other kindles on my account bearing the first name of their owners. Somehow Kate's Paperwhite just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad to find another TPB fan!  I gave a copy to both daughters, and they too fell in love.  Way better than 'the Thorn Birds', which many have compared it to.  (sorry to hijack the thread.)


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

My last Paperwhite was "Jadis", the white witch from the Narnia books. (Playing on the Paper"white").  For this one, I'm thinking Fiona.  It means white & fair, and I usually dress up as Princess Fiona for Halloween at school (my kids love it!), so it has kind of caught my fancy.  lol   

Interestingly, most of my Kindles have had "girl" names:  Beezus, Ramona, PearlieMae (Pearl Ink Kindle!  ), Jadis...My ipad mini is "Mary Poppins"


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

jlee745 said:


> Ok I just went to Amazon to name my preordered Paperwhite. If I named it Paige I would have to scroll down 4 names before I would get to it. (2 devices are not mine to rename). So I looked up names for light and I come Aurora.


My current PW is named Aurora, first because of light and secondly because I LOVED the Aurora Teagarden series. Don't know what the new one will be named but most likely will pass the name over to it and rename the old PW. Or it could be Aurora-er?!?


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Still pondering this...what about Betty Paperwhite? Has that been done already?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I may recycle my old favorite of Lomax the Sublibrarian (from a Sherlock Holmes story) unless I come up with something that pleases me better. Last I saw of the original Lomax, he was standing on my balcony ledge preparing to end it all as I ordered my K3!
> 
> (Not really, he went to one of my buddies and served honorably till the schmuck spilled model airplane cement(!) on his screen! Glad I didn't do that!)


OMG!! Who would use model cement around a Kindle! That's.....that's...... words fail.....


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

MsScarlett said:


> Still pondering this...what about Betty Paperwhite? Has that been done already?


HAHAHAHAHAH!!!! Oh that's excellent. I just about fell out of my chair when I read this one. Love it.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MsScarlett said:



> Still pondering this...what about Betty Paperwhite? Has that been done already?





> I named the first PW Barry (White) after vacillating between Barry and Betty, so if I get a new PW2 for X-mas, I'm pretty sure it will be Betty.


I like it!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

crebel said:


> I like it!


There we go...I thought I remembered it from somewhere! Quite clever!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Because it amuses me so, I am starting a list:

Vanna Paperwhite
Shaun Paperwhite
Jaleel Paperwhite

And as for me, now I am seriously considering Snow.  Snow Paperwhite.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

MsScarlett said:


> Because it amuses me so, I am starting a list:
> 
> Vanna Paperwhite
> Shaun Paperwhite
> ...


Ooh, and you could get a Snow White decal to go on the back! I had one on my old MacBook - she "held" the apple on the cover. I still miss her. Had one on my old iPhone as well, come to think of it.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Under manage my kindle, the paperwhite no longer has 23 on it, it now has the image of a paperwhite.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm seriously thinking of switching to Khaleesi.










(and yes, I know that's a title, not her name, but I LOVE that word.)

Very WHITE. 

ETA: I did it. Changed the name to Khaleesi. :: love ::


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Sky n Surf said:


> I'm seriously thinking of switching to Khaleesi.
> 
> (and yes, I know that's a title, not her name, but I LOVE that word.)
> 
> ...


LOVE it!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sky n Surf said:


> I'm seriously thinking of switching to Khaleesi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great name. GREAT name!

I'm not sure what to do....I love Harper, the name of my current PW. But I'm trading her in...and I already named the new one Peabody.

Betsy


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks, guys.  Once in a while I surprise myself with a really cool decision.  LOL


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Sky n Surf said:


> I'm seriously thinking of switching to Khaleesi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Khaleesi is really pretty. Such a pretty woman.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Great name. GREAT name!
> 
> I'm not sure what to do....I love Harper, the name of my current PW. But I'm trading her in...and I already named the new one Peabody.
> 
> Betsy


I was thinking of Amelia -- which could be either Peabody or Pond, depending on my mood.

Or I could keep baseball alive with Z-man for Ryan Zimmerman, _my_ favorite player on the Nats.

Or there's always Hermoine, which was a runner up entry for a previous Kindle.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I totally agree.  Inside and out, she is.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

My PW1 is named Papelito (little paper).  I love the name so much, my PW2 is called Papelito II.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

After all these years, I finally named my kindles, but tried to do it quickly. It took almost an hour as my KT kept coming up as my default. So, until I can come up with a better name for my PW2 that I like, & did I mention that I am sleep deprived, my dog is making me feed her for the 4th time today as I am trying to do this & I have a cold.....& I am not crazy about this name. Don't laugh. It's Toby's 7 AMAZON. Then, I came here to read that all I had to do was put an - in front of the name!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> After all these years, I finally named my kindles, but tried to do it quickly. It took almost an hour as my KT kept coming up as my default. So, until I can come up with a better name for my PW2 that I like, & did I mention that I am sleep deprived, my dog is making me feed her for the 4th time today as I am trying to do this & I have a cold.....& I am not crazy about this name. Don't laugh. It's Toby's 7 AMAZON. Then, I came here to read that all I had to do was put an - in front of the name!


or a *. Or a number 1. Just something to make it come first alphabetically. 

My current (new) PW is "A Tardis". River Song has gone back to the great river.  I think I've settled on Gryffindor for the new Fire I'm expecting. But that could change. . . . which reminds me: I must update my signature.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> or a *. Or a number 1. Just something to make it come first alphabetically.
> 
> My current (new) PW is "A Tardis". River Song has gone back to the great river.  I think I've settled on Gryffindor for the new Fire I'm expecting. But that could change. . . . which reminds me: I must update my signature.


Oh, yeah, me too, since Harper and Killeshandra have gone back to the great 'Zon in the sky.... I may re-use Killeshandra for the new 8.9.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help! Those are cool names. I'm going to change mine to Toby's ANGEL for the PW2, unless I think of something else.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

After a week of looking at Leslie's 10th Kindle, today I finally got around to a new name: Allagash. This has the advantage of being first on the list, ahead of all the other Kindles on my account.

Plus I like saying the word.

L


----------



## Chancelet (Nov 20, 2012)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Well I have a K3, a Kindle Fire HD, and a PW.
> 
> The PW is named 'Lursa's Special K' and the Amazon CS person complimented me on it recently.
> 
> I probably wont buy a new e-Reader Kindle until the next version, so I have awhile to think up something new! (Or steal one of yours  )


So what do you do with your old ones? Up for grabs or sell?


----------

